# How Does Tenth Gate Amrit Effect Body?



## John Hayword (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm familiar with the amrit produced by the pituitary during kechari mudra; it has many different hormones that run through the body.. But when I opened and rose through the tenth gate there is this sprinkling falling energy that comes through the tenth gate into my nervous system. What does that energy do to my body/CNS?


----------



## swarn bains (Feb 1, 2016)

firstly if you have reached that far, more to you. i admire you and want to be your follower. next i have is that a person who reaches that stage does not know it. happiness and joy of reciting guru's teaching are the indications. one who becomes really humble, loves his guru and is merged in reciting the teachings of the guru is the person who reaches the tenth gate. tenth gate is the state of mind which the scholars say  is the last stage to become divine and most difficult most heart wearing and warming affect. to think and claim that i have reached tenth gate on your own just by reading some books, it appears to me that the person is hypnotized by the idea and feels that way. beware of it, it generally leads towards insanity like the Wako tragedy by david Kuresh in Texas. if you are a sikh, go to gurdwara and consult some learned person if u find one. Open up to someone it will lessen the burden you are carrying in your head. generally the learned people do not go to gurdwara or any religious institute. their institue is their mind at home. they are simple people not those who are called saints. please look into it before you take a wrong step and cause lot of harm to humanity.  thank you for your achievement


----------



## chazSingh (Feb 1, 2016)

swarn bains said:


> firstly if you have reached that far, more to you. i admire you and want to be your follower. next i have is that a person who reaches that stage does not know it. happiness and joy of reciting guru's teaching are the indications. one who becomes really humble, loves his guru and is merged in reciting the teachings of the guru and loves the guru is the person who reaches the tenth gate. then to enter it is the last stage and most difficult most heart wearing and warming affect. to think and claim that i have reached tenth gate on your own your own just by reading some books, it appears to me that the person is hypnotized by the idea and feels that way. beware of it, it generally leads towards insanity like the Wako tragedy in Texas. if you are a sikh, go to gurdwara and consult some learned person if u find one. generally the learned people do not go to gurdwara or any religious institute. their institue is their mind at home. they are simple people not those who are called saints. please look into it before you take a wrong step. thank you for your achievement



well said ji,

when i am deep in Simran, i never feel like it is 'I' "me' making anything happen...the Ego must always be kept in check.


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 1, 2016)

My dear chap, I'm afraid you're on quite the wrong track.


----------



## John Hayword (Feb 1, 2016)

swarn bains said:


> firstly if you have reached that far, more to you. i admire you and want to be your follower. next i have is that a person who reaches that stage does not know it. happiness and joy of reciting guru's teaching are the indications. one who becomes really humble, loves his guru and is merged in reciting the teachings of the guru is the person who reaches the tenth gate. tenth gate is the state of mind which the scholars say  is the last stage to become divine and most difficult most heart wearing and warming affect. to think and claim that i have reached tenth gate on your own just by reading some books, it appears to me that the person is hypnotized by the idea and feels that way. beware of it, it generally leads towards insanity like the Wako tragedy by david Kuresh in Texas. if you are a sikh, go to gurdwara and consult some learned person if u find one. Open up to someone it will lessen the burden you are carrying in your head. generally the learned people do not go to gurdwara or any religious institute. their institue is their mind at home. they are simple people not those who are called saints. please look into it before you take a wrong step and cause lot of harm to humanity.  thank you for your achievement



Interesting output. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Feb 1, 2016)

John Hayword said:


> I'm familiar with the amrit produced by the pituitary during kechari mudra; it has many different hormones that run through the body.. But when I opened and rose through the tenth gate there is this sprinkling falling energy that comes through the tenth gate into my nervous system. What does that energy do to my body/CNS?


John Hayward ji thanks for your post. If "Kechri Mudra" relates to a physical action of stretching your tongue towards th ephalynx, then that action is quite common in Grand Mal seizures. I wonder if t hose people experience the benefits of opening of so called "dasam dawar"/"tenth gate".

Yo don't need to close your eyes to see the inside; you don't need to chant to reach the hard of hearing (God/Creator, etc.); you don't need to hold your breath to silence your inners; you don't need to levitate to touch nothing and you don't need to hold your nose to stop smelling. It is within you! Rest are fads, gimmicks and exploitation of the vulnerable.

Let it not stop anyone from these things in case they find a benefit.

Regards.

*PS:* My gut feeling is that it is a robot post . Perhaps the Admins can look into it.


----------



## John Hayword (Feb 1, 2016)

Ambarsaria said:


> John Hayward ji thanks for your post. If "Kechri Mudra" relates to a physical action of stretching your tongue towards th ephalynx, then that action is quite common in Grand Mal seizures. I wonder if t hose people experience the benefits of opening of so called "dasam dawar"/"tenth gate".
> 
> Yo don't need to close your eyes to see the inside; you don't need to chant to reach the hard of hearing (God/Creator, etc.); you don't need to hold your breath to silence your inners; you don't need to levitate to touch nothing and you don't need to hold your nose to stop smelling. It is within you! Rest are fads, gimmicks and exploitation of the vulnerable.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks for the response I only say kechari mudra so people can relate what I'm saying. Most of the time I just use my breathing to activate naam so you're absolutely right.  thanks again...


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 2, 2016)

John Hayword said:


> Hey thanks for the response I only say kechari mudra so people can relate what I'm saying. Most of the time I just use my breathing to activate naam so you're absolutely right.  thanks again...



Perhaps a misnomer to say "activate naam".  At the very least, this is not in line with the Sikh concept of Naam.

Perhaps you're referring to something else?

[AoG]


----------



## chazSingh (Feb 2, 2016)

John Hayword said:


> Hey thanks for the response I only say kechari mudra so people can relate what I'm saying. Most of the time I just use my breathing to activate naam so you're absolutely right.  thanks again...



Hey John,

if you're feeling these great sensations, then enjoy them...you are blessed to have them and are at least looking within yourself for the answers to 'who you are'. Where i think you will benefit is to stop feeling like it is you who is doing it all...the only thing you are doing is attempting to control your wayward mind, and using your attention to take your 'within'...everything that then happens is not by your doing...you are just 'witnessing' them.

the naam is already there...you're just becoming aware of it. if you let go and surrender to the force that is inspiring you to seek it, i'm pretty sure you will progress even further...just let go 

the 'Ego' saying i did this, i achieved that will be the biggest problem...it was and still is for me..


----------



## ActsOfGod (Feb 2, 2016)

chazSingh said:


> Hey John,
> 
> if you're feeling these great sensations, then enjoy them...you are blessed to have them and are at least looking within yourself for the answers to 'who you are'. Where i think you will benefit is to stop feeling like it is you who is doing it all...the only thing you are doing is attempting to control your wayward mind, and using your attention to take your 'within'...everything that then happens is not by your doing...you are just 'witnessing' them.
> 
> ...



It's really more than that.  The OP seems to think that he can achieve Naam by some mechanical exercise.  He is way, way, way off in his understanding of Naam, at least from the Sikh perspective.

I think he's talking about yoga techniques and some physical sensations that are achieved as a result.  He is lost in the senses and has totally missed the basics of Guru's teaching.

Perhaps if he has an open mind he could learn from some folks on here.

[AoG]


----------



## chazSingh (Feb 2, 2016)

ActsOfGod said:


> It's really more than that.  The OP seems to think that he can achieve Naam by some mechanical exercise.  He is way, way, way off in his understanding of Naam, at least from the Sikh perspective.
> 
> I think he's talking about yoga techniques and some physical sensations that are achieved as a result.  He is lost in the senses and has totally missed the basics of Guru's teaching.
> 
> ...



just part of his learning i guess. I've been through it myself..am still going through it. Ego wants control of everything...wants to know that it has achieved something...take credit for making things happen...in the end from what i take from SGGS ji, only unconditional love and surrender to the all pervading force will dissolve our ego and allow experience of the 'one'' the 'IK'

it is always Waheguru inspiring us, guiding us, showing what we need to see, making us feel what we need to feel, brightening the light we see within...all Waheguru


----------

